# The Latest Layout



## Bigfoot21075 (Aug 7, 2021)

Hi Everyone,

I have gone back and forth a lot. I hated the double reverse loop through the center and cut it down to one. Yes, I will have to back up one way through Main Street, to change to the other direction but I am OK with that. It gave me 2 great industry areas and a lot more working interest. It is STILL going to be a big challenge to make it look like something other than it is (a bunch of loops), but i think it can be done with some creativity. I have attached 1 track diagram and one with some preliminary scerey options to help visualize my thoughts. I only included major feature and not small things.

The yard and staging tracks are still at elevation 0, the out side tracks and most everything inside is 1" higher, the area inside of the inner loop will vary in height as well. The Main Street of the town shares space with the reverse loop.

Quick DCC aside question, I assume I still must insulate the reverse loop from everything else even with DCC correct?

Please have a look and I REALLY APPRECIATE your feedback and ideas. I hope to get this started soon.

Rob

_NOTE_ COAL are rework below to reduce turn radius.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes, the diagonal 'reverse loop' must be isolated with gaps or
insulated joiners at both turnouts to which it connects.

DCC uses electrical principles the same as DC...you cannot
connect the 2 rails together...it is a short circuit...thus you
must isolate the track that would create the short.

The reverse loop controller is totally automatic. It takes
your main bus current and it's output is to your
isolated section. When a loco crosses the gap it's
wheels 'short' which triggers the reverse controller to
flip the phase of the iso track, thus matching the main.
When the loco then reaches the 'exit' of the iso it's 
wheels again 'short' causing the controller to again
flip the iso track to match the phase. It's all so fast
that the loco does not pause and the light does not
blink.

Most of us attach the controller under the table
near the iso section.

Don


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

I like that plan. You get a lot of cool features in there with plenty of room for scenery


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Bigfoot21075 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


The conflict comes from two rails meeting that are of opposite phase (in DCC) or polarity (in DC). So, the two rails must be separated, normally right after the stock rails and frog rails end at the turnout. I think it's wise of you to eliminate trackage and spend more time on making the layout appealing and interesting. Complicated and numerous tracks makes for an unfulfilling experience most modelers say after they've been at it a while. Better to make the terrain look good.


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

The curve from inside main to "coal" looks to be unworkably sharp.

I'm wondering if you can really get that many engine tracks to the turntable within those space limitations.
What "looks good on paper" (or the computer screen) may not work in real life.

The yard above the control panel isn't laid out properly.
First switch (from the lower-most track) should be left-handed.
Now, there should be two RIGHT-handed switches that comprise "the yard lead".

Here's how I put "the lead" together in my own yard:


----------



## Bigfoot21075 (Aug 7, 2021)

I thought I posted my fixed diagram. Yes, the coal turn is crazy. I did not realize that Kato even made a turn out with a 6" radius. Who even uses that? Maybe for a trolley system. I had to move it as well, and am fine with that. So far this seems to be what i am going to go with.


----------

